# I need help with a salt water fish tank.



## Kevin3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, I want to start off by saying that I've had a fresh water tank for a few years. Last year I moved into my new home and I sold all my fish in fear that they would not make it while we moved. That brings me to now. I'm ready to get back into the hobby but in a new way. I want to go saltwater now. I want fish only with live rock. I still have some of my stuff from my old setup and this is what I have

A 55 gal. tank
Aqua-Tech dual filter (walmart)
Tank Heater
2 small air pumps(walmart again) hooked up to a 24inch stone
Tank brush
Fish net

What I got from the shop a week ago
New filter cartridges
15 pounds of Carib Sea Florida crushed coral
15 pounds of live sand (don't remember the brand)
Instant Ocean sea Salt (good for 40 gal of water)
Instant Ocean reef crystals sea salt (good for 25 gal)
Prime Seachem (shop owner said it was really good to use if you fill your tank with tap water)

After I got all my (old) stuff out of storage I washed everthing good with warm water and dawn soap, then washed it really good 6 times with just water. Washed sand and crushed coral with cold water a few times, and put it in tank. Filled the tank up with tap water and added the Prime Seachem(2 drops per gal. per. directions) Then added salt (still adding slowly almost 1.020 trying to get it to 1.023)

Ok back to my question(s)

Is there anything that I NEED to get that I do not have?
Do you think I need more live sand?
What kind of testing of the water do I need to do before I put fish in? and is there a kit of testing strips that has everthing in it?
Will the filter I have now work? What do you think is a better filter that is low cost?
The owner of the fish shop said that it is better to put more of the Prime Seachem in at start up then less?

I'm going to run the tank for a few weeks before I put fish in it. Let me know if I did anything wrong or if Im totally lost on this I can take the bashing.LOL Thanks in advance


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi Kevin :wave:

Welcome to TFK. I'm not a "salty" so can't help you there but am moving your thread into the saltwater section of the forum for you so you can get those questions answered.

Good luck with your new setup and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Kevin3 (Mar 2, 2014)

I sorry for posting in the worng place. And thanks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

once you get your salinity up and the temp right go ahead and put the live sand in.

I have yet to hear of a test strip for multiple read outs that is accurate. I would recommend some liquid test kits either API or Redsea.I would be testing ammonia,nitrites, and nitrates in the beginning to see when your cycle is at a close.

You might be better off adding a skimmer and a circulation pump instead of another filter.

I like prime,a large dose will help bind up any ammonia or other negative things like heavy metals.


----------



## Kevin3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ive been watching a guy on youtube by the name of The king of diy and I don't think it would be to hard to build a canister filter and drill holes in my tank, Would this be better than the walmart filter that I have?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not sure as to what you are referring to but if you mean drilling the tank for a sump then yes that could be setup as a nicer form of filtration. Like I said before I would look into a skimmer either hang on the back,inline,or in tank.


----------

